# Lemon Wine Label



## Green Mountains (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, as I told Nikki on her facebook page the wife has convinced me to no longer introduce our Skeeter Pee to friends as such and are now referring to it as Lemon Wine. It goes over well on these pages but the HORROR in some peoples eyes when you ask..."would you like to try my pee?" "No seriously.....this pee is delicious."



It's still not in the bottles yet but the label is ready. (I posted this in another thread but thought I'd pop into it's own label thread.)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks great!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 15, 2010)

thats a beauty


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 15, 2010)

G M that is a great label!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 15, 2010)

Like I've said before be creative with your labels and have fun.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 15, 2010)

I was envisioning a cartoon lemon standing next to a urinal with a yellow stream flowing by BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 15, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I was envisioning a cartoon lemon standing next to a urinal with a yellow stream flowing by BWAHAHAHAHAHA



Dan, that is absolutely disgusting. All you Dan's are the same.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 15, 2010)

Dan, the thought did cross my mind but we went a different route (pun intended).


----------



## Zoogie (Apr 15, 2010)

I love your label  Zoogie


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have to agree, it's a nice label though. Good job!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 15, 2010)

Zoogie said:


> I love your label  Zoogie



I love your avatar. Betty Boop could be a label in itself.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2010)

Great job on that label!


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 15, 2010)

That label makes me thirsty...


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2010)

Beautiful label, G M and I agree with Daisy that makes me thirsty!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 15, 2010)

Thirsty? Cheers and Drink Up.


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 15, 2010)

That looks great.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a work of art!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Leanne. Nice to see you.


----------

